# Get ready for the Brooks sale...



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Dec 26th, in the morning, is traditionally the biggest sale of the year for Brooks.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I scoped the offerings out the other day. Monday is going to be rough on the bank account. The CT Ave store here had a really nice fair isle sweater vest that isn't on the website. Lots of greens in it.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this sale confirmed now?

https://putthison.com/post/14619333055/brooks-brothers-sale-the-silentist-alerted-us-to


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure, but I can't remember a year when the morning of Dec 26th didn't have the deepest discounts of the year.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I received a $50 gift card which I will put to good use Monday. Debating on which shoes to purchase.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

*What hour does it start?*

12:01 AM EST? A few hours later?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just saw these boots for the first time today, pretty sweet for the price (especially tomorrow): https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=TAN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#null


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope this confirms the speculation... just got this email.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> Is this sale confirmed now?
> 
> https://putthison.com/post/14619333055/brooks-brothers-sale-the-silentist-alerted-us-to


I also heard from a sales associate at the Downtown Charleston store that this sale will be happening. I was in there looking at an all wool overcoat a few days ago. The sales guy suggested I wait, and told me why. Good salesman, indeed.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What do the two little asterisks mean? ? ?



spielerman said:


> Hope this confirms the speculation... just got this email.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

zzdocxx said:


> What do the two little asterisks mean? ? ?


Here's the full scan:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks NK!

So there's no requirement to use a special BB charge card, or corporate account like someone mentioned.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be the guy in the CT. Ave store agonizing over whether or not to buy Suiting Essentials or 1818 or anything at all.

Brooks is one of the few stores where I could easily drop several grand without any effort. I can barely afford a few hundred, however.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Who will be the first the buy these boots? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Brian


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Just got 4 OCBD's....what a deal!!


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

cordovan excluded this year--if you know the sku you can get it in the cart but only 20% discount


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

4 OCBD's for $152.64 - stunning - normally at this time they do a 3 for $145 deal. It's like getting another shirt for $10!



Danny said:


> Just got 4 OCBD's....what a deal!!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

randomdude said:


> 4 OCBD's for $152.64 - stunning - normally at this time they do a 3 for $145 deal. It's like getting another shirt for $10!


I purchased 4 as well. The chinos were fairly inexpensive as well if you're into the non-iron.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> I'll be the guy in the CT. Ave store agonizing over whether or not to buy Suiting Essentials or 1818 or anything at all.
> 
> Brooks is one of the few stores where I could easily drop several grand without any effort. I can barely afford a few hundred, however.


I'll be at the Chevy Chase location doing the same. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Just saw these boots for the first time today, pretty sweet for the price (especially tomorrow): https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=TAN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#null


If the Toronto store has them in stock in my size, I might be sorely tempted too. My SA set aside two Luxury/country club sport shirts I had my eye on as well.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

g.michael said:


> cordovan excluded this year--if you know the sku you can get it in the cart but only 20% discount


Search cordovan and they'll come up, I clicked on the LHS, but it said "sorry, this product is no lonager available" doh!

Brian


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I scoped the offerings out the other day. Monday is going to be rough on the bank account. The CT Ave store here had a really nice fair isle sweater vest that isn't on the website. Lots of greens in it.


Is it worth venturing into a retail store for the possibility of additional items not offered on their website? I wasn't impressed with what was recently on display at a local retail store. (I'm well stocked on their must-iron OCBD's for now.) Thank you.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Six shirts for $228.96. $38.16 each!!


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

My OCBD rotation is filled for 2012. 5 for $203.75 including shipping. You can't beat that with a stick!
I may also head over to the local store and see what's what this a.m.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

the online website was experiencing problems. and then the shirt I wanted to buy was no longer available. Oh well I went to Rugby.com and got a purple oxford


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody know whether they allow stacking with the corporate card? I'm guessing no, but maybe someone has had some luck...


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Bricktop said:


> My OCBD rotation is filled for 2012. 5 for $203.75 including shipping. You can't beat that with a stick!
> I may also head over to the local store and see what's what this a.m.


Ended up buying 4 shirts for my son, and another for me. Then I went back online and got 4 more OCBD's. Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Nico01 said:


> Anybody know whether they allow stacking with the corporate card? I'm guessing no, but maybe someone has had some luck...


It does not. I was in the store this morning and asked.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

mhj said:


> It does not. I was in the store this morning and asked.


As we've discussed many times on this forum, the intent of the corporate card is for a 15% discount on regular priced items, so generally speaking it never applies to sale pricing. In fact, often it will nullify sale pricing if you enter the corporate card number during checkout.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Danny said:


> As we've discussed many, many, many times on this forum, the intent of the corporate card is for a 15% discount on regular priced items, so generally speaking it never applies to sale pricing. In fact, often it will nullify sale pricing if you enter the corporate card number during checkout.


Actually, it often works flawlessly with sale pricing, resulting in an even better deal. Depends on how the individual item's sale price is coded in the BB system.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I stopped in to the outlet this morning and everything was 50% so I picked up a couple OCBDs and a tie bar.

Brian


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Picked up two Traditional fit OCBDs for myself and two slim fit for my son. We mixed shirt styles for the 40% off. Also purchased a pair of shearling lined slippers. I can't wait to keep my feet warm around the house!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I used the corporate card on a sale item today and it seemed to be good for an additional $10.94 off...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Danny said:


> As we've discussed many times on this forum, the intent of the corporate card is for a 15% discount on regular priced items, so generally speaking it never applies to sale pricing. In fact, often it will nullify sale pricing if you enter the corporate card number during checkout.


Did you receive my pm regarding the O'Connell's Shetland, Danny? Thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I accompanied my attorney, Thos., to the Connecticut Ave. store in Washington, right around noon. 

Thos. recently came to the conclusion he doesn't dress very well, which is a little like the Atlantic Ocean deciding it's wet and salty.

Thos. has also gained enough weight that none of his prior sport coats fit, never mind his suit.

So I steered him to the must-iron shirts and after extensive debate he decided to go with white oxfords. 

He also bought a pair of the less-expensive Peal pennies. I persuaded him to go with the reddish brown.

Then we walked over to Press where the salesman was holding forth on his recent gall bladder experience. Despite this dubious tactic Thos. bought a decent tattersall.

Unhappily JR Cigar across the street was observing the federal holiday, so I will have to make a return trip.

Brooks was a madhouse. Thos. was waited on by a very nice guy named Andy from Tennessee, who had the bright idea of having Thos. actually try on a shirt to make sure of the size. Good thing, too, as Thos.' supposed 16.5/34 became a solid 17/35.

I didn't buy anything but one of the sales ladies asked me if I was in the business after overhearing something I said to Thos., and a guy buying shoes asked me if a) the cordo tassel loafer was worth it and b) if cordo is hotter to wear than something else.

I replied a) Yes, if you like them and b) Not that I had observed.

And that's my exciting trip to the big Brooks sale.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I must have just missed you Patrick. I was there about 11ish. It was nuts in there. I exercised great restraint, I think. Got the black perforated captoe bals (a great deal for just a hair over $200), a Fair Isle sweater vest, and a pair of khakis. Really wanted to get the brown tassel loafers but couldn't justify two pair of shoes given a bunch of recent purchases.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I accompanied my attorney, Thos., to the Connecticut Ave. store in Washington, right around noon.
> 
> Thos. recently came to the conclusion he doesn't dress very well, which is a little like the Atlantic Ocean deciding it's wet and salty.
> 
> ...


Exciting, perhaps not. Helpful to you friend. Absolutely. For those who still believe that appearances don't matter; What were you wearing so that customers called upon you for expert advice?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Perhaps just me, but, at 60 percent off yesterday and today, this is one of the best BB sales in my memory. I stocked up on OCBDs then, with great difficulty, restrained myself. I was most tempted by Prince Albert slippers by Peal and Co. at $118. Also by some card cases. It's getting late, so if anyone is on the fence, I'd take the plunge.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Four OBCD's purchased here. Can't beat the price!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

4 OCBDs here, as well. Will be great to replace the recently discussed, now all-too-short models.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like everyone cleaned up on OCBDs, and I would have been knee deep in the sale with all of you. But I have two of their MTM suits that I have to stop in for a fitting on this week. So the BB budget has been fully utilized for 2011. And chunk of 2012. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

with the extra 20% tacked on, it was a steal indeed. suits, sport coats and tailored slacks down to 50%, shoes down to 55%, and shirts down to 40% if you buy 4.

Soooo...3 ODBDs 1 french cuff shirt, 1 basic solid suit, cashmere sportcoat, pair of c & j monk straps and a pair of saxxon wool slacks, 2 ties (1 ancient madder and 1 repp stripe) A lot of stuff, but good buys on all.

if anyone likes sevenfold ties, nordstrom has some talbotts at 40% off online, which is about the best deal you get on them. and free shipping


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I should have alerted you but it was a last minute thing. Are those the shoes with a combination sole? I was looking at those and thinking they were pretty decent.


CMDC said:


> I must have just missed you Patrick. I was there about 11ish. It was nuts in there. I exercised great restraint, I think. Got the black perforated captoe bals (a great deal for just a hair over $200), a Fair Isle sweater vest, and a pair of khakis. Really wanted to get the brown tassel loafers but couldn't justify two pair of shoes given a bunch of recent purchases.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Exciting, perhaps not. Helpful to you friend. Absolutely. For those who still believe that appearances don't matter; What were you wearing so that customers called upon you for expert advice?


I was resplendent in Thrift Exchange and eBay finery - a camel hair check BB jacket, ancient blue OCBD under a maroon v-neck, the lined Bill's I just snagged from CMDC, and a beat-up pair of Russell loafers. I think the tipping point was the yellow paisley dinner napkin I deployed as a pocket square.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> I should have alerted you but it was a last minute thing. Are those the shoes with a combination sole? I was looking at those and thinking they were pretty decent.


Yep. I really like them. I basically decided to fill the one major hole I have in my shoe collection rather than buy something I don't need as much.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

MidWestTrad said:


> Sounds like everyone cleaned up on OCBDs, and I would have been knee deep in the sale with all of you. But I have two of their MTM suits that I have to stop in for a fitting on this week. So the BB budget has been fully utilized for 2011. And chunk of 2012. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


I would have if my local b and m stocked regular fits. Why has brooks divided the world into slim and traditional?


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I was at the CT Ave store at 11am and bought my first Saxxon wool suit, a Madison. Two sweaters and two ties. I buy shirts heavily on ebay, PRL at $30 usually or Lewin/Tyrwhitt at $40, so I just didn't need the shirts.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm disappointed to see that they no longer carry the OCBDs in 15.5 x 36. Was thinking about ordering four shirts but now I may not...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

They had some in Extra Slim, Art. I wanted to get some in Slim but they didn't look like they had any.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

CMDC said:


> I must have just missed you Patrick. I was there about 11ish. It was nuts in there. I exercised great restraint, I think. Got the black perforated captoe bals (a great deal for just a hair over $200), a Fair Isle sweater vest, and a pair of khakis. Really wanted to get the brown tassel loafers but couldn't justify two pair of shoes given a bunch of recent purchases.


captoe peals for just over 200? Wow, I looked online after your post with no luck. That's a shoe that is a whole in my lineup as well. Congrats on that buy!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Not Peals. Those were a bit more steep. These are...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

CMDC said:


> ^Not Peals. Those were a bit more steep. These are...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


Good price on a pair of AE Fifth Aves!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> They had some in Extra Slim, Art. I wanted to get some in Slim but they didn't look like they had any.


Yea, I saw that they had them in extra...looking for the slim fit. I know they carried that size over the summer, not sure if they're discontinued or just out of stock or what.


----------

